# Ruf Durch Spenden(wolle Und Co)



## supermaik (6. September 2006)

Hi

Wollte heute in SW Wolle Spenden und Seide für den ruf find aber kein der es annimmt da. Weiß einer wo man das abgegeben könnte inSW als Jäger?


----------



## B3N (6. September 2006)

In Stormwird zu finden bei Duncan Cullen im Laden, bei Clavicus Knavingham

ca. 44,73 hier:
http://www.buffed.de/?n=14722


----------



## Cerberus_Tseng (13. September 2006)

In Ironforge musst du zum Lederverarbeiter gehen wenn du vor der treppe stehst dreh dich um da müsste dann  eine zwergin war es glaube ich stehen da kannst du das abgeben.

und Darnassus brauchst du nur auch nur wieder zu den Lederverarbeitern gehen da kannst du das dann abgeben


----------



## Anderoth (15. August 2007)

Und in der Exodar steht der Stoffrüstmeister auf der Händlertreppe bei 63,67


----------



## derkleinewarri (15. August 2007)

Thx was ihr schreibt.
Aber ich glaube er will nur in Sw spenden wegen Ruf für Mount oder was weis ich...
Dann bringen ihm die anderen Koords aber nix


----------



## Mädchenteam (15. August 2007)

Genau, in SW ins Magierviertel und beim ersten Schneider rein, Treppe hoch und abgeben.
In IF ist einer im Geschäft gleich hinterm Briefkasten wenn Ihr aus der U-Bahn kommt und der andere in der Schmiede.


----------



## k3ks (15. August 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Genau, in SW ins Magierviertel und beim ersten Schneider rein, Treppe hoch und abgeben.
> In IF ist einer im Geschäft gleich hinterm Briefkasten wenn Ihr aus der U-Bahn kommt und der andere in der Schmiede.




Aber Achtung der bei der Tiefenbahn, ist für die Gnome


----------



## LordThunderbolt (16. August 2007)

wollt ihr net auch noch die horde coords ansagen, falls er mal drüben spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dinosaurier (16. Oktober 2007)

Hier eine einfache Art leicht EP und Ruf zu verdienen. 

*Ich habe leider NUR die Informationen für die Allianz*

Sammelt jeweils 60 x Wollstoff / Seidenstoff / Magiestoff / Runenstoff

diese könnt ihr dann jeweils bei den *Schneidern* in: 

Sturmwind (Magierviertel) 
Eisenschmiede (die große Schmiede) 
Eisenschmiede (Tüftlerstadt) 
Darnassus   
Exodar 

abgeben. 

Belohnung : 
60x Wollstoff      =       650 EP + 350 Ruf ab Level *???* 
60x Seidenstoff  =     1650 EP + 350 Ruf ab Level 26 
60x Magiestoff   =      3300 EP + 350 Ruf ab Level 40 
60x Runenstoff  =      * ??? * EP + 350 Ruf ab Level *???*

Wie ihr seht fehlen mir einige Informationen !
Ab welchen Lvl kann man Wolle abgeben. *???*
Ab welchen Lvl Runenstoff, und wie ist da die Belohnung EP *???* 

*Kann dies irgendeiner hier vervollständigen ??? DANKE*

diese Stoffe müssen nicht alle aufeinmal abgegeben werden, jedoch je Stoffart 60 Stück. 
d.h. z.b. ihr gebt in Eisenschmiede 60x Wollstoff ab,... dann habt ihr noch 60x Seidenstoff , 
60x Magiestoff und 60 x Runenstoff offen die ihr dann abgeben könnt, sobald ihr diese 
zusammen und den entsprechenden Level erreicht habt. 

Je höher allerdings bereits Euer Levelstatus ist, umso geringer fallen die EP und Ruf aus.


----------



## Toyuki (16. Oktober 2007)

> Je höher allerdings bereits Euer Levelstatus ist, umso geringer fallen die EP und Ruf aus.


Stimmt nicht der ruf bleibt gleich und ich meine 60 runen geben auch 350ruf nach dem man die 60 runenstoff angeben hat kann man immer wieder runenstoff abgeben in stacks(20stück) die geben je 20 stück 75ruf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Oktober 2007)

mach lieber alle qs im sw startgebiet, da hat man den ruf viel schneller zusamemn als durch spenden.


----------



## dinosaurier (16. Oktober 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht der ruf bleibt gleich und ich meine 60 runen geben auch 350ruf nach dem man die 60 runenstoff angeben hat kann man immer wieder runenstoff abgeben in stacks(20stück) die geben je 20 stück 75ruf



Danke,... ist mir Unbekannt,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bei den vorherigen Stoffen jede weitere Spende des selben Stoffes nicht vergütet wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich lass mich gern belehren ;-)


Nun fehlen noch die Infos vor 1. SToff abgabe  und ab Runenstoff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

